# Do Senior cats eat more?



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm wondering, for people with older cats...say 12 and older, do they eat more or less than younger cats?

Kitty eats a TON compared to the boys. She's so skinny though, that I let her have as much as she wants but...really, it's a lot.

The boys get 3oz of wet a day, some of the boys get a tiny bit of dry food with that (about 1/32cup each per day).

Kitty eats 3oz of wet a day and 1/2 cup of dry food a day. She eats it all. 
I'm just wondering if this is something typical of older cats, or if it's an effect of her enormous cyst (maybe it's consuming calories???), or if something else is wrong with her.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

With an older cat eating a ton and very skinny I would suspect hyperthyroid. If she's drinking a lot and peeing rivers, then I would suspect diabetes instead of the thyroid. Sounds like a blood test is in order....

ETA:

Wait a minute though...it just clicked...3 oz of wet a day and a drop of dry for the boys? That sounds like you're way under feeding them. They should be getting at least 6 oz of wet a day. 

3 oz wet plus half a cup dry is a little heavy, but not outrageous. Although she shouldn't be super skinny on that...


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Kitty's Mom said:


> The boys get 3oz of wet a day, some of the boys get a tiny bit of dry food with that (about 1/32cup each per day).





doodlebug said:


> ETA:
> Wait a minute though...it just clicked...3 oz of wet a day and a drop of dry for the boys? That sounds like you're way under feeding them. They should be getting at least 6 oz of wet a day.


I may be wrong, but I don't personally believe that you are way under feeding them. I think they could probably use a little more. I think it depends on the cat. I used to feed my girls each 6oz a day of wet. Gabby would never eat it all and maintained her weight just fine. Lily however was overweight and steadily gaining. I reduced them to 4oz a day each and they are doing great. Gabby almost always finishes her plate and maintains her weight at 9.5lbs and Lily is slowly losing her extra weight and is now at 11lbs. If Lily gets to a good weight and is still losing, I will increase her just a bit. 

I think you should try feeding them 4oz a day and see how that goes. I know they each could afford to lose a little weight, so 4oz a day for a while might be good. I think three might be a little drastic, but once again it depends on the cat. If all the boys get to their ideal weight and are still losing I would bump them up a bit. I would just try and monitor their weights closely and you can decide what the right amount is for them.

As for Kitty...


doodlebug said:


> With an older cat eating a ton and very skinny I would suspect hyperthyroid. If she were drinking a lot and peeing rivers, then I would suspect diabetes instead of the thyroid. Sounds like a blood test is in order....
> 
> 3 oz wet plus half a cup dry is a little heavy, but not outrageous. Although she shouldn't be super skinny on that...


I am not sure when her last blood test was, but I know you have her checked regularly because of her cyst. I would say that as long as her last test was fairly recent and her weight hasn't changed much, I wouldn’t rush her to the vet. If you think she is too skinny and she is finishing everything you give her, I would give her more wet. The cyst very likely could be consuming the calories. I would just keep a close eye on how much she is peeing, drinking, eating, and watch for any fluctuation in her weight.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

With a cat that age who is ravenous but skinny. I would also suspect hyperthyroidism. I think a check up is in order.
But, I agree that 3 oz plus a little dry seems quite low. Most adult cats need about 5-6 oz per day.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Franny is between 9-10 and she eats very, very little and is small. She seems eat less as she gets older. Though she may not be a good example as we know *something* is going on with her...


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

If you are sure the other cats aren't eating her food, then I would have her checked out. My senior girl is on the thin side too, but she picks and grazes at her food and leaves some over at every meal, which I figured out the other cat is finishing. I've been giving her extra food when Muffin is not around and I hope to see some improvement soon. She definitely doesn't want to eat more though...she doesn't scream at me when I am half an hour late at feeding time like the younger cat does.


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

my baby is almost 19 and he bugs me for food all the time. he ends up eating liek a can and a half a day! and he is on hyperthyroid pills. and he's a little skinny but still has a good size belly on him


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bouchie...I assume that's 6 oz cans? Sounds a little hefty to me, has he been to the vet lately? He might need his dose of thyroid med adjusted.


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

he will be going soon. but i have to double check with my mother.
yes the can's are the wet C/D and they are 5.5 oz. somedays it'll be a can and a half and some days it'll just be one can. half in teh morning and then half later on, say at dinner time. he is up to a pill now , i think 5mg of his thyroid pill. i thinkhe shoulda have been tested to see how the pill is working, before it was too low with the half pill, and now he's getting a whole. is it possible he coudl be fine wth leik 3/4 of the pill? :lol:


----------

